# OPINIONS wanted: Vent window smashed, what to do?



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

Sup all. Man oh man, my vent window got busted in for the second time in a year. This time they got my headunit, changer, and amp. I'm debating whether or not to replace and reclaim my car or fix it and sell. It's a 99 GXE LE with some mods on and a bunch purchased that I thought I'd wait until spring to add on. Car has 55,000 miles and drives well. I have a bigger car I'm working on for more room with the kids on weekends. OPINIONS wanted. Should I put her back to stock or replace stereo and add my mods as the plan stood. About the only mods not on or purchased would be JWT cams and ecu. Come on. Just point me true gentlemen and ladies. Thanks. Pablo


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Pita*

I might not be pondering keeping the car right right now, but the thought of taking out the JWT pressure plate and flywheel only 7,000 miles later really isn't a job I wanted to do this soon. 
Pablo


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i say just upgrade like you were planning, don't let them win.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1, got any pics of your car, 2, where do you park your car, might have something to do with it, 3, dont buy anything yet until you cvan afford a high-dollar security system, considering this is the 2nd time this year its happened, and 3, get a radio with a detachable falce plate, and actually detach it  its amazing how many 4, 5 n 600 dollar blapunkt or other headunits i see around here, in any car, with the windows down and faceplate still there.........also, where and how do you pt you amp? is it mounted to a sub box, to the floor, the back of the fold down seats? the worst thing you can do is mount it to a sub box........only 5 er so little puny wires seperate them frombeing stolen at the same time, and there goes most of your system......

also, when you mount your equpiment, spend the extra money on either box-screws, or my fave, those star-like screws.......i did this in my friends truck, hes been broken into 4 er 5 times in the past 2 years, wires have ben cut, and they got his cd deck once, but his most valuable stuff is still there 


and finally, IF you do this.......STOP ADVERTISING YOUR STUFF SO MUCH lol. especially in a mall lot, or any other shopping area, back road, or even a stop ligt, turn that shit down lol. you can turn it back up when the light turns green, just make em think it came from that damn suv in front of you 


hope this helps.....im late for work again


----------

